# humeral head fracture



## ggparker14

Can I get help with CPT for closed treatment of humeral head fracture?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jvargocpc

23600 - Closed treatment of proximal humeral (surgical or anatomical neck) fracture, without manipulation.

       23605 - with manipulation, with or without skeletal traction.

Is that what you're looking for?


----------

